# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Dans les jeux vido tes vous compltionniste ?

## LittleWhite

Bonjour  tous,

Petit dbat sur comment vous jouez aux jeux vido et notamment, est-ce que vous faites vos jeux  100 % (ou proche des 100 %), tel un compltionniste ou plutt, que vous finissez au plus vite le jeu, pour diverses raisons (par exemple, pour jouer  d'autres jeux).
Aussi, finissez-vous les jeux, pour avoir tous les succs (intgrs  la plateforme (comme Steam) et donc visible par tous ou mme s'ils sont ingame (et potentiellement invisible  vos amis)) ou juste pour le plaisir de faire le jeu  100 %.
Mais aussi, lorsque vous tentez de finir  100 % le jeu, le faites vous ds votre premire run du jeu ? ou finissez-vous le jeu une premire fois, puis vous le refaite pour la compltion ?

Ou au contraire, vous faites les jeux au plus vite, tel un speedrunner, juste pour l'histoire, sans mme  y chercher les possibles secrets ?

N'hsitez pas  donner le nom des jeux que vous avez fini  100 %. Vous aidez-vous des Wiki pour ce faire ?

----------


## Loceka

Moi j'aime bien finir les jeux  100%, y compris les achievements (d'ailleurs j'ai horreur quand y'en a des nouveaux qui apparaissent suite  une mise  jour, t'as fini le truc et pouf, ils t'en remettent !)

Un exemple de jeu que j'ai fini c'est Atlantis, mais j'ai d acheter un livre de soluces parce que j'tais bloqu  ::oops:: 

Par contre une fois que j'ai fini un jeu j'ai du mal  revenir dessus, mme quand c'est un jeu dont c'est le principe (Morrowind par exemple), bien que a me soit dj arriv (j'ai refait toutes les campagnes d'AoE).

----------


## halaster08

Perso je trouve les "succs" sont une aberration. J'en vois vraiment pas l'intrt, pas besoin d'avoir un badge pour te dire que t'as fini un jeu ou non.
Si le jeu est bien fait les gens prendront du plaisir a faire le 100%, pas besoin d'incitation.
Le speedrun ne m'attire pas vraiment non plus, je suis plutt joueur cool, le timer c'est pas une priorit. Par contre je trouve assez intressant d'en regarder de temps en temps, c'est toujours impressionnant de voir l'ingniosit de certains pour "contourner" des problmes et finir le plus vite possible

----------


## LittleWhite

De mon ct... bon, dj... j'ai fini The Binding of Isaac  100 % (sauf la dernire extension qui est sortie courant 2017). Pour russir  le finir (avoir tous les trucs  dbloquer), j'ai un peu utiliser le Wiki (mais pas de graine).
Sinon, hier, je me surprenais encore, sur Wario sur Wii  vouloir avoir les trois coffres et les trois toiles sur chaque niveau, avant de passer au prochain (et ce, ds mon premier run). De mme, sur les RPG, je fais toutes les qutes annexes avant de continuer  ::aie:: .

----------


## UndeadangerousK

Sinon, je joue pour m'amuser, je me fiche de finir le jeu ou pas, d'avoir tout les succs ou non. Je me suis rendu compte, avec Black Flag que le 100% n'tait qu'une perte de temps, mme si ce jeu est vraiment l'un de mes prfrs x)

----------


## Loceka

> Perso je trouve les "succs" sont une aberration. J'en vois vraiment pas l'intrt, pas besoin d'avoir un badge pour te dire que t'as fini un jeu ou non.


Les succs c'est rarement pour te dire que t'as fini le jeu (enfin si t'as assez souvent des succs d'avancement mais c'est pas la majorit), c'est plutt des objectifs secondaires, des challenges. Dans Team Fortress 2 par exemple (je choisis un succs parmis plein d'autres parce qu'il y en a pas mal du mme acabit) il faut, en tant que mdecin, sauver un quipier d'une mort certaine lors d'une chute.
Bon, celui-l peut tre d au hasard mais pour d'autres il faut vraiment chercher  les faire.

Aprs c'est sr que les succs d'avancement c'est moins fun et a se fait tout seul (certains demandent juste d'y passer du temps), a n'a que peu d'intrt.

----------


## ManusDei

Rien de tout a. Je ne finis pas les jeux  100%, je ne vais pas non plus le plus vite possible.
Je me balade un peu mais je ne fais pas tout, comme a j'ai de nouveaux trucs  dvouvrir sur des parties suivantes.

----------


## halaster08

Je ne parlais pas forcment des succs d'avancement dans le jeu, mais je rpondais (pas trs clairement)  a: 


> Aussi, finissez-vous les jeux, pour avoir tous les succs [...] ou juste pour le plaisir de faire le jeu  100 %.


Pour moi ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas tout les succs que tu n'as pas fait le jeu  100%
Je trouve que souvent le systme de "succs" sert juste  allonger artificiellement la dure de vie d'un jeu moyen (voire mdiocre) par exemple en te poussant  refaire plein de fois la mme action sans grand intrt.

----------


## Glutinus

Au vu de la dure des jeux dornavant (de 10  15h pour une qute principale), j'essaie videmment de pousser le jeu un peu plus, on va dire vers 80%, car ma concentration de gamin de 4 ans me pousse gnralement  faire autre chose trs rapidement. C'est d'autant plus stupide car dornavant, maintenant que j'ai plus de "skill" je pourrai terminer un "vieux" jeu de plate-forme de 5 mondes de trois stages en  peu prs la mme dure.

La question est galement : est-ce que je fais un rush jusque la fin du jeu puis je fais les qutes annexes en post-game (ou alors dans un second run), ou est-ce que j'explore tout le jeu en avanant lentement mais je sais que je vais passer  autre chose. Certains jeux sont faits pour avoir deux approches, par exemple violente / non-violente (Deus Ex, Dishonored... il y avait des communauts vers l'an 2000 pour le jeu Dark Project qui se donnaient des tuyaux pour terminer le niveau en Zro coup donn, c'est--dire sans tuer ni bless quelqu'un... d'autres sont carrments en mode "ghost", ils referment les portes et rallument les torches pour laisser le niveau dans le mme tat qu' l'initial...)

La plupart du temps, dans des jeux assez ouverts (comme Assassin's Creed, pas forcment le dernier,  partir du II dj) ou RPG par exemple, j'aime bien essayer de faire le maximum de qutes secondaires pour tre super quip et terminer tranquillement la qute principale haut la main.

J'avoue utiliser les wikis une fois que j'ai bien dcouvert tous les aspects ou si je suis vraiment bloqu dans un jeu (e.g tourn en rond pendant 2h30 sans retrouver l'objet qu'on m'a demand) ou pour me rafrachir la mmoire d'une chose que j'ai dj faite (e.g savoir que le spot o se trouve le plus de saumons  pcher est juste au-dessus de l'glise). Par exemple, j'ai Etrian Odyssey V qui m'attend, je sais que je vais essayer d'aller le plus loin possible en dcouvrant le jeu, mais je passerai par la case Wiki pour me tenir des tableurs et faire une quipe optimise, car je sais que le jeu est trs exigeant et la moindre erreur peut te faire perdre beaucoup de temps en levelling pour un petit point de comptences contre un boss particulirement violent...




> Perso je trouve les "succs" sont une aberration. J'en vois vraiment pas l'intrt, pas besoin d'avoir un badge pour te dire que t'as fini un jeu ou non.


Chacun voit les succs comme il veut, dans la plupart des jeux il y a une partie des succs qui sont trs atteignables mais qui te pousse  toucher un peu  tous les aspects du jeu. Exemple ci-dessus, Assassin's Creed II, on peut s'amuser  dsarmer des gardes avec un balai. Dans ce cas, j'essaie en fin de partie de faire un aperu des succs qui me restent et essaie de faire ce qui me semble faisable, mais rarement "terminer le jeu  100% en difficult maximale".

Je dirai que s'il y a des jeux que j'ai termins  100%, il s'agirait de :
- Secret of Evermore, sur SNES, o j'ai essay de choper le maximum de choses... bon j'avoue qu'il y a des secrets partout, le jeu tant sorti en 1996 si tu allais pas sur minitel / internet pour savoir comment rcuprer telle formule ou tel objet c'est assez dur de dcouvrir soi-mme...
- Evil Islands, qui est un jeu moyen mais un peu mon plaisir coupable... et chaque fois que je fais un run je m'amuse  essayer  tuer tous les monstres de la map... c'est fastidieux, mais qu'est-ce que a donne comme XP  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Parfois les succs peuvent donner des ides  ::): 

Je me suis fait mon succs "perso" en terminant le premier Dishonored en mode de difficult max sans utiliser les runes, et sans vraiment chercher  me cacher mme si j'utilisais l'arbalte pour faire un peu le mnage de loin (et c'tait rigolo, j'avais en gnral 1 ou 2 potion de sant, pas plus).

Je n'y aurais pas pens sans les succs.
Ce n'est pas vraiment le mode de jeu prvu  la base par les devs, mais a passe.

----------


## Glutinus

Dishonored est plus un digne hritier de Deus Ex, dans lequel tu pouvais aussi bien faire de la violence que terminer le jeu sans tre repr. 

Le moteur de Dishonored est quand mme pens pour mixer un tas de trucs diffrents, et faire une approche discrte, violente, et un large panel entre les deux. J'ai vu des vidos sur 50 manires d'achever le boss de fin  ::D:  et mme pour la premire cible, le chancelier Campbell, rien qu' ce moment j'avais bien vu qu'il y avait plusieurs moyens de s'en dbarasser.







 ::fleche::  l'attaquer de front
 ::fleche::  lui sauter dessus depuis une bibliothque
 ::fleche::  changer les fioles de vin pour qu'il s'empoisonne
 ::fleche::  le capturer et lui mettre la marque des pestifrs




J'ai galement vu des vidos "total rampage" ou le mec assassine toute la map en l'espace de quelques minutes  ::roll:: 

Pour ma part, j'avais fait des trucs assez rigolo de manire compltement improvise, comme charger un mec qui me mettait en joue, fait une glissade, sorti mon flingue et lui tirer dans le menton pendant la glissade. A la mode de Hong Kong  :8O: 

Tout a pour dire que je pense que les designers avaient dj pens  tout a, et surtout mis avec la modularit, il suffit de lire la liste des succs pour voir que a va du furtif au bourrin. Mais dans ce cas, on peut considrer qu'on n'a pas fait  100% Dishonored si on ne s'est pas amuss  tout tenter.

De ce fait, Deus Ex Human Revolution est plus binaire, soit t'es violent (avec  la rigueur des armes  porte moyenne comme le flingue ou  longue porte avec le fusil de prcision), soit t'es furtif, avec quelques "templates" entre les deux, mais c'est mois nuanc... lorsque je fais des nouveaux runs, je trouve que c'est quand mme plus jouissif de faire du furtif. Le violent n'apporte pas grand-chose.

----------


## Bardock78300

Je finis de moins en moins les jeux  100%, et mon problme principal,c'est que les qutes annexes pour tous complter sont ultra ennuyantes, surtout dans les open world ou il faut collecter des objets  l'autre bout de la map sans que se soit un rel bnfice...

A la limite GTA5 reste fun par exemple, ou pour complter le jeu, tu dois faire des courses en bateau, du golf, c'est divertissant a offre plein de gameplay diffrent, 
 ,Dark Soul aussi 3 aussi n'est pas abrant parce que pour dbloquer des succs, c'est surtout des dfis, des boss de plus en plus balze, des dlc magnifique et qui fait parti de lenjeu du jeu, c'est pour des chalenges comme a qu'on joue  Dark Soul, comme battre le roi sans nom...

Pour les wiki en gnral, je les utilise pour les rpg, mais tu es presque obliger parce que un jeu comme les final fantasy sont penser pour faire vendre des soluces, et puis dans les jeux de ce type tu ne trouves pas assez d'information pour trouver tous les trucs cachs, ou il faut poncer le jeux plusieurs centaine d'heure, pixel par pixel  moins d'tre un otaku, impossible d'avoir le temps pour a.

----------


## transgohan

Faire les succs : non cela ne m'a jamais intress et n'ajoute rien  la trame du jeu.

Je me contente de faire l'histoire principale et la grande majorit des qutes annexes.
Mais  vrai dire je ne fini pas souvent des jeux, je m'en lasse facilement... Histoire platonique ou alors rempli de bouche trou  un moment sans intrt pour augmenter artificiellement le temps de jeu.
Ou bien tout simplement  cause de la difficult, un systme de combat qui ncessite plus des rflexes qu'autre chose (donc quand tu joues tous les 36 du mois faut du temps pour t'y remettre et a ma saoule... Ou bien que mon PC est un peu lent pour la config du jeu.), une nigme sur laquelle je butte (je vais voir la soluce, mais quand tu arrives  un point o tu vas voir la soluce trois fois dans la soire a me barbe et je finis par dcrocher...), un boss que tu ne peux tuer que d'une certaine faon (et des fois pas trs logique...), ect.

----------


## Alvaten

C'est rare que je finisse un jeu  100% en gnral je me lasse avant (a moins que le jeu ne soit particulirement court). 

Je ne rush pas non plus car j'aime prendre mon temps et dcouvrir l'univers du jeu. Je passe gnralement du temps  farmer et  faire des succs et des qutes annexe et quand a me lasse je continue. 

Je ne suis pas non plus trs patient dans la difficult. Devoir passer 3h sur un passage stupidement difficile  mourir en boucle a  tendance  mnerver, alors que paradoxalement a me gnait pas de farmer de faon ultra-rptitive quand je jouait  Wow  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

Pour ma part cela dpendra du jeu, de la difficult et du temps pour l'atteindre (merci PSHTC qui indique le temps moyen pour faire le platine sur les jeux PS4).

En gnral j'aime bien faire pas mal des trophes mais sauf exception je n'aime pas les trophes en ligne (Bon ok j'ai platin pas mal de jeux lgo et les Tekken, le 7 tant en cours).

----------


## getz85

> Pour ma part cela dpendra du jeu, de la difficult et du temps pour l'atteindre (merci PSHTC qui indique le temps moyen pour faire le platine sur les jeux PS4).


Ce site est pas mal aussi pour connaitre le temps moyen pour finir un jeu, avec les qutes secondaires, ou  100%:

https://howlongtobeat.com/

----------


## Glutinus

@Rayek : en mme temps, avec un avatar tir de Disgaea, le jeu qui m'a fait comprendre ce que "plus d'une centaine d'heures de jeu" veut dire  ::aie::

----------


## Rayek

> Ce site est pas mal aussi pour connaitre le temps moyen pour finir un jeu, avec les qutes secondaires, ou  100%:
> 
> https://howlongtobeat.com/


Lol, il a eu du mal avec mes 1300 jeux pour donner la rponse ^^




> @Rayek : en mme temps, avec un avatar tir de Disgaea, le jeu qui m'a fait comprendre ce que "plus d'une centaine d'heures de jeu" veut dire


Je crois que j'ai battu mon record sur un jeu, c'est Final Fantasy Brave Exvius (jeu mobile) o cela fait depuis presque 1ans et demi que j'y joue sur 2 comptes  ::aie::

----------


## Damn3d

Je viens de terminer quelle est l'histoire principale et c'est tout. Je n'ai jamais fait attention aux missions secondaires

----------

